# 1920x1080 on 32"inch tv looks horrible :S Pls help!



## coen454 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I recently became the proud owner of a 32" Samsung Full HD Led tv
with of course the intention to connect it to my pc.
So I ordered a HDMI cable, connected the tv to my pc and started the television.
An image appeared of my desktop and I must say, it was pretty awful. The letters were ugly, it was blocky and fuzzy, and the colors we're messed up and the screen itself too bright! Disappointed that I was, I went on to change my resolution. I saw that it was already on 1920x1080 which was a surprise to me because it looked like crap. When I changed it to, lets say 1600x900, it looked smoother and the colors were normal, but the icons were way bigger and the ingame image wasn't good either.

So my questions: Why is this happening? Is it because the screen is too big? A full HD tv supports 1080p, so why does it look so bad? And most important: Is there a way to make the 19280x1080 image more crisp and smooth? 
I hope that you can help me with this issue.

Cheers, 

Coen.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 16, 2013)

1080i or 1080p? When you select the source, does it specifically say 1080p?

Protip, stretching 1920x1080 across a larger area(32 inches) makes the pixels bigger and more spread out, therefore less sharp. 1920x1080 across a smaller area (say 24 inches) means the pixels are closer together and smaller, therefore a sharper image.

Also, TV's have poor latency.

BTW TV's are terrible for gaming - there's a reason most of us use monitors.


----------



## radrok (Aug 16, 2013)

What's your viewing distance?


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 16, 2013)

What is the model of the TV, and what graphics card are you using?

Some setting in the graphics card control panel, mainly Overscan, can make the image when using HDMI on a TV look like crap.  And from my experience AMD cards always tend to get the overscan setting wrong by default.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 16, 2013)

As Newtekie1 stated, there is a major adjustment needed if your running an AMD video card. That is something we need to know; what video card are you running? 

Like you, about a year ago I picked up a 32" Panasonic and was horrified when I first fired it up! I did some asking and research and found most of the solutions I was wondering about.

If your running an AMD card open up Catalyst Control Center and expand your "My Digital Flat Panel." At that point click on "Pixel Format." Now Make sure that it is using VCbCr 4:4:4 Pixel Format. 
That made an amazing difference! However as has already been mentioned a 32" TV is NEVER going to look as clear and crisp as a true monitor simply because of the latency and size. Setting the Pixel format will help a lot though.

Not sure where the pixel format is located in the Nvidia software.


----------



## coen454 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the replys. 

-I simply select 1920x1080. There's no choice between i or p. Although there is on the Xbox but that doesn't make a difference.

-My viewing distance is approximately 1 meter.

-The model of the tv is a samsung ue32f5000 and I'm using an AMD Radeon HD 7870 2gb.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Find the Overscan option in Catalyst Control Center and make sure it is set to 0.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 16, 2013)

coen454 said:


> Hi, thanks for the replys.
> 
> -I simply select 1920x1080. There's no choice between i or p. Although there is on the Xbox but that doesn't make a difference.



There's a tonne of difference, 1080i IS NOT 1080p



coen454 said:


> -My viewing distance is approximately 1 meter.



That's too short a distance, TV's were designed with a longer distance in mind so you cant see the pixels and so the image doesnt appear fuzzy.


----------



## radrok (Aug 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> That's too short a distance, TV's were designed with a longer distance in mind so you cant see the pixels and so the image doesnt appear fuzzy.



I think that the issue is a mix of too close viewing distance and wrong settings.

Can't be resolution related alone.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> 1080i or 1080p? When you select the source, does it specifically say 1080p?
> 
> Protip, stretching 1920x1080 across a larger area(32 inches) makes the pixels bigger and more spread out, therefore less sharp. 1920x1080 across a smaller area (say 24 inches) means the pixels are closer together and smaller, therefore a sharper image.
> 
> ...



different for me. My 32" rocks for gaming and looks amazing 

but I agree you might have to adjust some settings


----------



## coen454 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ok it so it's about the settings then? I'm into my AMD VISION Engine Control Center. Is this the same thing as the Catalyst Control Center?


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 16, 2013)

coen454 said:


> Ok it so it's about the settings then? I'm into my AMD VISION Engine Control Center. Is this the same thing as the Catalyst Control Center?



If you have an APU, yes.
Please fill out your system specs in your User CP.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/profile.php?do=specs


----------



## coen454 (Aug 16, 2013)

The overscan was at 0 already by the way. 
And the pixel format is at RGB 4:4:4 Studio and I can change it to YCbCr 4:4:4 but that doesn't changes things.

The screen is also way darker now for some reason.. :S


----------



## erocker (Aug 16, 2013)

Try a different cable. Have you tried watching anything in 1080p not through your computer on the TV?


----------



## coen454 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes I did but I think it's just because the screen is to big. I expected too much from just a tv screen I guess. But no worries, Ill just use it for mah xbox


----------



## erocker (Aug 16, 2013)

coen454 said:


> Yes I did but I think it's just because the screen is to big. I expected too much from just a tv screen I guess. But no worries, Ill just use it for mah xbox



No that's probably not it. The picture shouldn't be blurry.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 17, 2013)

erocker said:


> No that's probably not it. The picture shouldn't be blurry.



Definitely, I have my 42" LCD HDTV connected to my computer and the image is very clear.  I also have a HTPC connected to my 60" LED HDTV and the picture is clear on that is well, both 1080p.  The only down side to using a TV is if you are too close you can see the pixels, but it doesn't make things blurry.

Some setting is wrong somewhere.  It could be some kind of stretch mode on the TV as well causing the issue.


----------



## erixx (Aug 17, 2013)

I have had a 32" tv as monitor last year... On the TV side, only one "profile" (cinema, sports, games, photos, etc)  was good enough for reading text, and most had much too much shiny backlight.

On the computer side, nVidia control panel, the most usefull options are Contrast and those, it affects a lot the reading of text.

BTW, I have seen it it the forums, but never in the manual, but some say the TVs have a game mode for PC/console that doubles the reaction time... Maybe yours has it explicitly in the settings... Also some dumb TV's call the VGA port (if present) "PC-Mode".... which adds to the confusion... 

Finally, not all TV's are the same and I can only guess what yours can and cannot do...

Long story made short: I was very happy with the tv as monitor expect for perfect text sharpness, it was just good enough. Well and the heat production of old fat LED panels ...


----------



## coen454 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi guys, I've fixed the problem by just turning the sharpness to 0% on my TV  The picture is a lot better and I entirely got rid of the blurryness.


----------

